# GTO decal



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got my decal not too long ago. Just thought I would show how it looks. I've seen them on some other pics here, but not on black. I was not sure what color of letters to get for the black car, but I am glad I got white. It looks just right I think. 

Thats the Mississippi river in the background.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

I like it....though I'd like it more without the required front plate! 
I'm having my PBM 05 striped with silver stripes - I've thought about doing the GTO in silver too, but I think both would probably be overkill.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

If I was required to have a front plate on my car I would regisiter it in another state!


----------



## rjhockey94 (Dec 7, 2005)

looks sharp...good that you got it in white. ive been wanting to get that on mine too, but my car is silver so im not sure what color to get it in?!? any suggestions?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

and to think my wife said i was the only one with this on my car. ha in your face


----------

